

Build this Scheduling App, Please. - JoelMcCracken

I always find that setting meeting times is really inefficient. I would this simple solution:<p>I go to a web and say "request new event scheduler", which then simply gives me a url to share. Anyone who visits the url can add themselves to the calendar, add available times, etc.<p>The big point is to make it _dead_easy_ and _amazingly_fast_, making scheduling over email a total non-issue.
======
kareemm
<http://doodle.com/>

~~~
JoelMcCracken
Nice, I actually hoped someone would just send me a link to something I didn't
know about. This isn't quite as simple as I was hoping, but it may be easier
than otherwise.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Can you explain why you think this is complicated?

<http://www.doodle.com/xdm3zs79gn9md2tw>

It's what I use and I haven't thought of any way to improves it. What do you
find lacking or excessive?

This alternative, for example : <http://www.meetingwizard.com/> : seems
enormously over the top by comparison.

Here are some other alternatives:

<http://www.agreeadate.com/>

<http://www.setameeting.com/>

<http://www.scheduleonline.com/>

<http://www.google.com/search?q=meeting+schedule+tool+online>

Perhaps you could tell us what's wrong with them, and that could act as a
spec.

~~~
JoelMcCracken
Well, I'm saying that it should be faster than sending out three or four
simple emails, as in you are probably only scheduling with two or three other
people. I'd like to literally go to the site and the first page says

"Your calendar is already created. Just share this URL with friends.
doodle.com/98u89joij"

IE, on each new session, a unique id is associated with the session. If I
initially input my own availability data, then it saves with the ID to the db.
Otherwise, just don't worry about saving anything until someone visits that
url and inputs some data to save.

Point being, I hoped the workflow would be "visit site. copy url", and you're
done unless you want to do more.

Edit: for all the other links, being forced to register is sufficient for
being too much work.

------
megamark16
I'd love to see more of these types of requests, i's nice to see unique
problems people are facing and sometimes you find out about services that
solve those problems that you didn't know existed.

------
Travis
<http://www.whenisgood.net/>

